# FlatOut 2 - Fatal error on start



## ***EAGLEMUT*** (Feb 24, 2010)

At first, I'd like to share my system specs.. I downloaded the everest home edition to provide as much info as I can:

*Motherboard:* Everest says unknown but I think I have *945GSE Calistoga*

*CPU: 2 CPUs - Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270 @ 1.60GHz, 1596 MHz*

*RAM: Hyundai HYMP112S64CP6-Y5, DDR2 SDRAM, 333MHz, 1024Mb*

*Video Card: 2 cards - Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family, 96 MB
*
*Hard Drive: IDE, 149 Gb*

*Operating System: Windows XP Home, Service Pack 3*

I can try to dig out some more info if needed..

Well, the problem is that whenever I try to run FlatOut, the game will crash upon the loading screen with a Fatal Error message saying: _"FlatOut BFS: Fatal async I/O error (1450) when reading 2361344 bytes from offset 5122456 (overlapped result)."_
To be honest, I have no idea what that means, I have browsed several FlatOut forums and searched throughout Google and found no solutions so far.

The strange thing is I've been playing FlatOut on this very same computer for about a year with no problems ever and then this error suddenly appeared. I've tried to reinstall the game several times and even cleaned the registry with no effect whatsoever.
Could anyone try to help me please?


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Eagle and welcome to TSF.

When you reinstall it,do you use Revo Uninstaller?

Have you downloaded the latest drivers?


----------



## ***EAGLEMUT*** (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome and the idea, 
I've tried to use Revo Unistaller as you advised and it indeed found some more files in the registry, however, when I installed FlatOut again, the error message appeared just as always. :sigh:

I also downloaded and installed the latest drivers available but it unfortunately didn't fix the problem.

Any more help appreciated.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks like this could be a RAM (Random Access Memory) problem.
Use Memtest to test your RAM to see if any of it is corrupt.
Also if you have any spare DDR2 RAM, try removing your current RAM and using the spare RAM.


----------

